# What do I need to show my horse



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

Hi Spunky 

Could you please provide a few more details?

Showing English or Western?

Which classes are you interested in?

Is this a 4H show, a local show, a breed show, a national show? The rules and requiresments are slightly different.


----------



## countercanter (May 18, 2011)

SpunkyHorses said:


> *I am new at showing. I been around horses my whole life and been riding for 11 years by my self.I ride everyday on trails and in the arena.I have all my tack that i would need to show, but i have no idea what im doing or what i need. Please explain a few details. I want to show in a English jumping show of 2'3. at the Sussex county fair grounds. Not a 4h or local show. Its called the Benefit Horse shows.*


Welcome to the showing world! One of the most important things to remember about showing (that too many people these days forget) is to have fun. Showing is supposed to be a good expereince, even if you don't win. Something I like to do when I show, especially with my young horse, is to set a goal for that show. Like with my young horse, he is still struggling to stay consistent, so I will say to myself, "if I can keep him consistent, it will be a good show, getting a ribbon is just extra."

You said you would be jumping, is it a hunter class or a jumper class? In the hunters, the horse is judged on way of going. You are going to need a few things:

A white, fitted saddle pad
Clean, well fitting tack (and make sure you have a legal hunter bit)
Standing martingales are the only appropriate martingales for the hunters, and you can only use them in your jumping classes, not on the flat.
Boots of any kind are not allowed in the hunters
Make sure your horse is SPOTLESS, mane pulled, whiskers and bridle path trimmed (ears too if your horse will let you). Give him/her a full spit shine.
For yourself:

A navy show coat
White show shirt
Tan breeches
Black helmet, preferably a show type helmet. Plastic schooling helmets in the show ring look tacky.
Black gloves
Black tall boots
If you are doing jumpers, this is a timed class and you have to get around the course clean with the fastest time. Turnout wise, almost anything goes. I recomend a polo shirt, reeches, tall boots and a helmet for yourself (shirt tucked in with a belt). Your horse can have whatever kind of saddle pad you want and whatever boots you want to use, along with a running or standing martingale, and most bits are leagal in the jumpers. 

Make sure you get to the show early. Nothing sucks more than having to rush at a show. it gets you and your horse frazzled. Also, bring along a friend with you to the show. It helps to have someone there to help you clean your horse up, get ready, and stand on the rail to cheer you on. And remember to have fun!


----------

